# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A harrohet gjuha shqipe në vend të huaj?

## [LoTi]

Une  besoj se jane pallavra edhe shfajesime pa vlere nje rob zoti sa i derr ne kome me thon -kom harru shqipen!

me ka ber vaki disa here ne New york , dhe njeher ishte nje vajz nga dropulli e cila thoshte se ishte greke lindur ne shqiperi vite me pare dhe sdinte me fole shqip!

keto pacavure ishin fallcifitete te vetvetes sepse ne brendesi u vlonte shqipja e cila i shtremberonte aksentin dhe menyren e te shprehurit te nje gjuhe tjeter te huaj sic ishte anglishtja  Smiley dhe kuptoheshin pa e vrare shume mendjen se hunda u ishte rritur sa nja pinok  Smiley

ca mendoni ju harrohet valle gjuha shqipe?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ka shqiptar qe e harrojn shqipen mer ke sa te duash....kur isha ne shqiperi ndihjova nji grua qe po i fliste femive gjermanisht dhe normal kur prindri i flet gjermanisht italisht apo cafre gjuje te jet e harrojn...kam vllain ai kupton shume mire shqip por per te folur mezi e flet...une shyqyr zotit nuk e kam harruar as motra ime dhe pse kemi ardhur te vogla ne gjermani

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shqipja mund te harrohet nga te huajt sikurse cdo gjuhe tjeter nqs nuk perdoret, por nuk besoj se harrohet nga shqipetaret. 
Edhe une kam vene re disa persona shqipetare qe bejne sikur nuk dine ose sikur ngaterrohen me shqipen prandaj preferojne te komunikojne ne italisht: nuk me duket gje e mire, por secili vepron sipas menyres se vet e prandaj le t'i lejme ne qejf te vet.

----------


## Flora82

kurr  nuk  harrohet gjuha , per  ato  familje  qe  ne  shtepi  flasin  vetem  shqip  ,  kurse  ka  familje  qe  jane  te  smure psiqikisht  ju  flasin  femijve  ne  shtepi gjuhen e  ati  vendi  ,  gjer... ang...  etj .
 ne  nê  shtepi  vetem  shqip  flasim  ,  nese  nuk me  kujtohet  ndonje  fjal  qe  dua  ta  them mundohem  ta  pershtati  deri  sa  prinderit  me  degjojn  qe  nuk  e  kom  mire  ateher  me  tregojn  si  duhet  thene .

 por  kurrsesi  nuk na  lejojn  te  flasim  gjuhe te  huj  ne  shtepi  .ju  permbahim  kesaj  rregulle   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alda09

Ndonje fjale nuk te kujtohet per momentin dhe e zevendeson me fjalen e huaj por gjuha sigurisht qe nuk harrohet.

----------


## RaPSouL

Ajo harohet ketu ne vendlinje e lere me jasht  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Linda5

Ikam shum inat disa prinder qe i flasin femijve me gjuhen e huaj ku jetojn a thu se e din perfekt flas per ktu ne gjermani kur i degjoj me vjen shum keq per ato femije se kur shkojn ne shqiperi nuk din te flasin shqip.Njeriu sa me shum gjuhe te dije eshte shum mire po gjuha jote nuk harrohet

----------


## hope31

gjuha nuk harrohet, vetem po deshe me e harru vete ate
pastaj del detyre e prinderve dhe vete atyre qe jane te interesuar te mos e harrojne shqipen te punojne me shqipen vazhdimisht

----------


## *suada*

Une per veten time kam shume qe  jam larguar nga Shqiperia. Gjuhen shqipe se kam harruar. Kam 16 vjet ketej... dmth jam rritur ketu. Edhe ketu ku jam flasim 2 gjuhe, gjermanisht edhe italisht. Por gjuhen shqipe se kam harruar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BaBa

*po ca thua ti ne dhe botes po i msoj shqipen 

PS: pa lek normale 


ajd shnet.*

----------


## s138942

Gjuha Shqipe nuk harrohet kurr te pakten nese femijerin e ke kaluar ne shqiperi, por ka shum qe duan ta harroje vet, rasti konkret po flisja me nje vajze shqiptare rreth te 20 qe kishte me pak se nje vit qe kishte ardhur ne Itali dhe gjat diskutimit qe ne momentin qe u prezantuam me foli veq Italisht dhe pyetjes time pse flet veq italish mu pergjigj se i vinte me mbare per tu shprehur italisht se shqip dhe me ate pergjigjje e kuptova injorancen e sai dhe pak e nga pak e largova shoqerin me te. Gjithsesi shpesh ndodh qe ndonje fjale per momentin sna bie ndermen por jo e gjith gjuha SHQIPE.

----------


## Alma07

Kam 13 vjet qe jetoj jashte vendit,jam e martuar me te huaj flas 3 gjuh e burrit i kam mesuar shqipe..gjuha e nenes nuk harrohet ne cdo vende te botes te jesh,edhe une kur verej shqiptare qe flasin femijve jo gjuhen e tyre me hipin nervat,femijet gjuhen e huaj e mesojne ne shkollen ku do shkojn kurse gjuhen e tyre nuk kane mundesi ta mesojne,prandaj nje thirrje te gjith shqiptarve kudo qofshin 

U FLISNI SHQIP FEMIJVE TUAJ

----------


## xhorbas1

Po Shqipja Nuk Harrohet!!!!!!!! Per Ata/ato Qe Kane Mar Studime Shqip.per Femijet Qe Nuk Kan Mar Studime, As Abetare Shqipe Eshte E Sigurte Qe Nje Dite Do Ta Harrojne.

Dhe Nje Mergimtar Qe Jetone Vite Jashte Vendit Normale Eshte Te Ngaterrohet Me Gjuhen.........

----------


## landi45

kam 17 vite jashte po se kam harruar bej naj here naj gabim kur shkruaj se spara shkruaj shume shqip por si gjuhe sharrohet

----------


## BaBa

*kur ske shpi harrohet loti 


po ca vend i huaj, se kush ka nevoj te kthehet shqipri per qef?!

PS: vetem per hall kthehen ne shqipri se per qef harrojeni 


shnet.*

----------


## [LoTi]

Sa Tip dele qe je ti mer babe, vec shnet te iku jeta l0l  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

Te harrosh shqipen do t'thot te mos kesh repekt per veten. Eshe si te fshehesh dicka, te vjen turp, sepse nigjohesh i "ulet" para te tjereve..........Vetem n.q.se e mbron shqipen do nigjohesh nisoj me t'tjeret, nigjohesh VETVETJA.

----------


## taku5

edhe  te  duash  ta  harrosh  gjuhen  e nenes  nuk e harron dot
ja, shikoni  arbereshet  kane  500 vjet  dhe  e flasin  akoma  gjuhen

----------


## Flamurtari

> Te harrosh shqipen do t'thot te mos kesh repekt per veten. Eshe si te fshehesh dicka, te vjen turp, sepse nigjohesh i "ulet" para te tjereve..........Vetem n.q.se e mbron shqipen do nigjohesh nisoj me t'tjeret, nigjohesh VETVETJA.



Ja fut kot tjetri. Varet nga rrethanat, psh. une kam 14 vjet jashte shqiperis, emigrova ne moshen 14 vjece, jetoj vetem ketu ne angli edhe nuk jam ne kontakte me shqiptare. Tani sipas teje une jam nje person qe s'ka respekt per veten time? hajde hajde cfare filozofie paska tjetri,

----------


## radhimjoti

sic tha dhe (era) me lart le ti lem ne qef te vet ,cdo njeri ben sic mendon vet ne funt te fundit veten e tyre marrin ne qaf.

----------

